

Mars Global Surveyor (MGS) Spacecraft Loss of Contact - markbnine
http://www.nasa.gov/pdf/174244main_mgs_white_paper_20070413.pdf

======
sp332
(2007)

------
rhizome
...five years ago. Is markbnine a bot?

~~~
sp332
Very unlikely, looking at his post and submission history. Why do you ask?

~~~
rhizome
It's just something that I wonder ever time I have to flag a post.

